# 2007 Scott Lineup



## altheg (Apr 10, 2006)

is now on their website. The Addict comes in 4 levels. The R3 with the SRAM group appears to be the best deal. I'm still considering a 2006 Team Issue and looking for the best price. Anyone see good sale prices on the 06 Team Issue?


----------



## snowkarver (Aug 20, 2006)

I've seen quite a few deals around recently now that fall is here, and the Addict has been announced. Someone else on another thread is contemplating I believe an SL at $3500. I just picked up a Pro for about $2600. The CR1 is still a fantastic frame, and it looks like Scott thinks so too, since it remains in the lineup.

I noticed specifically that they've downgraded the Pro from Ksyrium Elites to Equipes for 2007. Anyone see anything else?


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

..........and the CR1 can no longer be bought with the High Modulus frame.


----------



## altheg (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm not sure about that, The SL is spec'ed with the HMF frame and team issue fork, but the SL/CD is not. This seems strange if correct, or it could be a typo.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

altheg said:


> I'm not sure about that, The SL is spec'ed with the HMF frame and team issue fork, but the SL/CD is not. This seems strange if correct, or it could be a typo.


I notice that you guys in the states are able to get a different model, the CR1 SL. The british site has only the SL/CD available.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Guys I have a 2006 CR1 Saunier Team Edition Size small with full Dura Ace 10. I'm about to sell it, so if you have anyone that is looking to buy please let me know. It comes complete with Mavic Cosmic Wheels, Easton Handlebar and Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost.


----------



## jnrpsycho (Sep 4, 2006)

*CR1 Pro frame*

Hi, does anyone know the specs of the the 2007 CR1 frame. Does it use High modulus carbon fibre, or lower quality CF; and does it have a replaceable derailler hanger?
Otherwise is it any different to last years frame?
Thanks


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

the 2007 frame is different than the 2006 CR1. It does come with replaceable deraillur hangers. It also comes with a built-in seatpost. the fork has also changed a bit. The dimensions due to the seat post have also changed a bit. You would have to cut the seatpost depending on your size.


----------



## jnrpsycho (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm actually looking at the CR1 pro. Do you know whether it is high modulus CF? also the website specs has the frame weighing more this year - is that right?


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I may be wrong but I think the HM was only on the cr1. Yes, the 2007 frame weights a wee more due to the integrated seat post. If you know anyone that wants to buy a CR1 Team (Saunier Duval Edition) complete bike let me know.


----------



## snowkarver (Aug 20, 2006)

All 2006 CR1 frames were produced with some form of high-modulus carbon fiber. The Team Issue and SL editions had a slightly different blend than the Pro and Team, resulting in an approximately 100g weight savings (1.94 lbs versus 2.18 lbs). However, both were high modulus, and neither frameset can be considered "budget" carbon fiber.

For 2007, the CR1 frames remain similar to the previous year, including (I believe) the frame blend difference between the SL and Pro/Team models. Of course, there is no "Team Issue" CR1 moving forward, as Saunier-Duval will be migrating to the Addict.

The CR1 retains the standard seatpost configuration. Only the new Addict models (and then only the top one or two editions of that) use the new IMP integrated seatpost that you cut. The lower-end Addicts, and all CR1s, will continue to come with either the Ritchey WCS or Pro regular carbon seatposts.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I wonder if Saunier will be using campy or SRAM as I had read on a different msg board.


----------

